# quills quills quills everywhere!!!!!!



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

Crowley went from losing maybe 10 quills a week to loosing what seems like 100s a day!!!!!!!!

i clean out her play pen and find 20, i spot clean her cage find 20 ish , give her a bath she loses another 15 or so......


i wash her liner (fully shaken out before wash- including pulling out stuck quills) and pull it out of the washer only to find MORE QUILLS????!!!!!

i vacuum, find more quills.
i fold laundry, find more quills. 
make my bed, find more quills. 
pull on my shoes, find more quills. 

i swear i have enough of her lost and found quills stored to make another hedgehog out of and still finding more each day! 

haaaaa her quilling really needs to be over soon. she doesn't seem to be making any bald spots but im almost tempted to test the theory that hedgehogs have about 5,000-7,000 quills each by counting all her lost ones 


the poor baby has been quilling for weeks and i think we're both just a little on the side of 'so done dealing with this'........ 

anyway, anyone got tips on quill clean up? i try to contain them but they still end up everywhere and in everything.... almost worst than cat hair only pokey. i don't mind them but the others in the house don't seem as amused to find quills stuck in the carpet or their clothes  

i pick them up when i play with her, i vacuum often and i wash peoples clothes septretly from mine and Crowley's yet, here they are , still in everything. 

anyway tips and suggestions are welcome. 

and on a side/ fun note- where is the oddest/funniest place you've ever found a stray quill?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Quills just get everywhere, no matter what you do. My dogs are even stepping on them, the poor things. You can try lint rollers with the sticky stuff. They seem to pick up quills pretty decently.

Oddest place I have found a quill. On/in my pillow. Hedgehogs are kept in the living room... It was one of Winter's and that boy has some sharp quills. (I assumed Winter because it was small and extra pointy)


----------

